# Green Bean Casserole



## Anita1 (Jul 30, 2009)

Bravo! Finally a bean casserole recipe that doesn't contain a can of sodium ladened commercial tasting mushroom soup, or even worse, rubbery canned mushrooms. Thank-you for this recipe I have added it to my favourites.


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Anita,

I'm glad you liked the green bean casserole recipe. I, too, do not like adding mushroom soup. This is the best green bean casserole dish I have ever fixed, and it is delicious! I hope you enjoy it as well.

Tee


----------

